# 0-1 Visa question



## pabrit (Dec 9, 2009)

A quick question for anyone who has knowledge of the 0-1 visa: I have one and my family are on 0-3 visas. If my employment is terminated for whatever reason, I understand that the 0-1 visa expires (along with the family's 0-3 visas). 

My question is; how long have I got to sort things out and leave, in this situation? I presume there's the time between termination of work contract and informing the authorities, but is there a grace period after notification of DHS during which I can sort out affairs before we have to leave the country?

Many thanks for any advice on this. (I recognize I would need to talk to an authority on this eventually but since the circumstance I'm talking about isn't happening right now, I am asking more out of curiosity)

Cheers

PABRIT


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pabrit said:


> A quick question for anyone who has knowledge of the 0-1 visa: I have one and my family are on 0-3 visas. If my employment is terminated for whatever reason, I understand that the 0-1 visa expires (along with the family's 0-3 visas).
> 
> My question is; how long have I got to sort things out and leave, in this situation? I presume there's the time between termination of work contract and informing the authorities, but is there a grace period after notification of DHS during which I can sort out affairs before we have to leave the country?
> 
> ...


You are expected to leave ASAP. A week would be good, a month is getting to the edge of good, and 3 months is probably way over the top. Your I-94 should be valid at all times.

One option is to ask USCIS for a change of status to B2 to settle your affairs. Note however that B2 status is not compatible with having the kids in school,. And this is probably lawyer territory since the application is tricky.

The best option is to get your employer to sponsor you for a green card. Then you can stay as long as you want.


----------



## pabrit (Dec 9, 2009)

*Thanks*



Fatbrit said:


> You are expected to leave ASAP. A week would be good, a month is getting to the edge of good, and 3 months is probably way over the top. Your I-94 should be valid at all times.
> 
> One option is to ask USCIS for a change of status to B2 to settle your affairs. Note however that B2 status is not compatible with having the kids in school,. And this is probably lawyer territory since the application is tricky.
> 
> The best option is to get your employer to sponsor you for a green card. Then you can stay as long as you want.


That's useful advice, thanks Fatbrit! Green Card looks like a sensible option (we still have > 1 year left on our visas so we should do this now...)


----------



## gjudith (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi 
I am studying in NYC next year January and I'm going on a 0-3 Visa through my mom who is applying for and is going to get a 0-1 Visa. The school says that they only accept non-student visa's from international students who have had that visa for more than a year, is there a law that requires them to accept the 0-3 visa I have as I shouldn't be forced to pay international prices when I can pay local prices (I think that is possible through a 0-3 visa)? Also when acquiring the 0-3 visa must I apply for it separately through my mom's 0-1 visa or will I automatically get it and do I have to enter the states with her for the first time once she has the visa? Will the visa be present in my passport also? 
Sorry for all the questions but the guidelines on the 0-3 visa are very vague
Thankyou for the help and any other information you have on the 0-3 visa will be much appreciated!


----------

